# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MxBox HTI Firmware Updater v3.5 rev 0.3 public discussion thread

## hassan riach

*MXKEY and MXBOX 
WORLD SOCIAL NETWORKING BE A PART OF IT* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *MXBOX HTI (High Tech Interface) NOKIA FLASHER* *STANDALONE SX4AUTH, SD REPAIR, SIMLOCK REPAIR, 
NCK CALC, SL3 HASH CALC and SL3 NCK CALC*     *84 Links to download MxBox_HTI_FirmwareUpdater_v3.5_rev0.3 for FREE*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *MxBox HTI Firmware Updater v3.5 rev 0.3*  *WHAT IS NEW:*  * - With this version, users allowed to update HTI when card plugged to other reader
- With this version, users allowed to update HTI even if no card
- Support Firmware Selection 00.08
- Support 4 servers selection *       *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!
17 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 36 phones supported*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tifaa

متمني لك دوام الصحة والعافية

----------

